# Fellowcraft Proficiency



## Phil P (Sep 24, 2017)

This time getting together with my coach has been a little on the hit & miss side since I was Passed to the Fellowcraft back on July 25.  Been either Dr appointments or a Hurricane named Harvey messing things up.  But no matter, at least going thru this one is a bit easier than in the EA.  I'm slated to return my proficiency on Oct 2 & should be Raised to the Master Mason sometime in mid October


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 24, 2017)

Great! Good luck on the upcoming FC proficiency. You'll do fine. My advice is to do your MM proficiency as soon as possible after being raised while everything is still fresh in your mind.


----------



## Phil P (Sep 26, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great! Good luck on the upcoming FC proficiency. You'll do fine. My advice is to do your MM proficiency as soon as possible after being raised while everything is still fresh in your mind.



No doubt about that, in Texas I have 90 days to turn that in. More than likely I'll have it done before the Turkey is cooked on Thanksgiving.....lol


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 27, 2017)

Phil P said:


> No doubt about that, in Texas I have 90 days to turn that in.


In Kentucky there is no time period. I've known guys that have waited decades after being raised to do it. However, if going through the line you have to have the MM proficiency within 6 months of taking the JW chair.


----------



## Phil P (Sep 27, 2017)

Here in Texas as far as the EA & FC you have one year to return the proficiency. After that you'd have to petition for advancement (I hope I got that right)


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 27, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Here in Texas as far as the EA & FC you have one year to return the proficiency. After that you'd have to petition for advancement (I hope I got that right)


(You did.)


----------



## Phil P (Sep 30, 2017)

Btw we will be meeting Monday night in our own building.  Won't be having a meal as we don't have kitchen equipment as of right now.  Slowly but surely our lodge will be making a comeback


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 30, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Btw we will be meeting Monday night in our own building. Won't be having a meal as we don't have kitchen equipment as of right now. Slowly but surely our lodge will be making a comeback


Great to hear!


----------



## Phil P (Oct 3, 2017)

Well I wasn't able to give my proficiency this past Monday night due to so much on the agenda regarding our rebuilding efforts.  But it looks like I'm on the docket for the 16th.  Oh well, at least I've got more time to polish up on it


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 3, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Well I wasn't able to give my proficiency this past Monday night due to so much on the agenda regarding our rebuilding efforts.  But it looks like I'm on the docket for the 16th.  Oh well, at least I've got more time to polish up on it


Best of luck, I am sure you will go great ! - Are you scheduled to be raised on the same night ?


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 3, 2017)

Oops, I saw the answer to my question after I asked it  - sorry


----------



## Phil P (Oct 3, 2017)

No I'll be raised at another date.  Plus we'll be doing our degrees at another location since our lodge is undergoing renovations due to the flood we had.  Although we did have our stated meeting at our regular location and things are at least cleaned up.  But we've still got a whole lot of labor ahead of us to get back to some assemblence of normal


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2017)

Best of luck Brother. I'm sure that you will do a bang up job.


----------



## Phil P (Oct 4, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Best of luck Brother. I'm sure that you will do a bang up job.



No worries.  Just like in the EA my "A" game will be brought


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2017)

Phil P said:


> No worries. Just like in the EA my "A" game will be brought


Cool and confident, good.


----------



## Phil P (Oct 11, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Cool and confident, good.


Very much so.  My coach yesterday said I'm more than ready now.  Even gave me Thursday off.  So after I give my proficiency I'm possibly looking at Nov 15 to be Raised to a Master Mason.  Since my lodge got flooded no thnx to Hurricane Harvey, our lodge is only able to do just our stated meetings at our own building until everything is repaired. Sampson #231 in Highlands has graciously offered to let us use their facility to confer our degrees. In this case, it'll be a "road trip" for my Master's


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 11, 2017)

Go get 'em !!  Congrats  - Relax and enjoy it  - it will be an amazing experience.  
 Hope your lodge ( and all those affected)  recover soon. My lodge is still dealing with flood damage from Hurricane Matthew - over a year ago.


----------



## Symthrell (Oct 11, 2017)

You will do great!! Fellowcraft was by far the easiest!


----------



## Phil P (Oct 11, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> Go get 'em !!  Congrats  - Relax and enjoy it  - it will be an amazing experience.
> Hope your lodge ( and all those affected)  recover soon. My lodge is still dealing with flood damage from Hurricane Matthew - over a year ago.



The repairs are coming along & we're still quite a ways to go.  At the moment we're only doing just our stated meetings (1st & 3rd Mon btw).  Although our lodge is only a few miles from Lake Houston it did get 2 feet of rain water inside



Symthrell said:


> You will do great!! Fellowcraft was by far the easiest!



I agree, it sure is.  Of course since I'm a Senior DeMolay I'm used to doing ritual, was a little rusty at first when I was doing the EA but once I got into rhythm it was easy


----------



## Phil P (Oct 17, 2017)

Turned in my Fellowcraft proficiency last night & my "A Game" was brought & delivered.  My coach thought he'd throw me a curve by having another brother examine me.  No problem!!!  Looking very much fwd to getting my Master Mason next month


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 17, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Turned in my Fellowcraft proficiency last night & my "A Game" was brought & delivered.  My coach thought he'd throw me a curve by having another brother examine me.  No problem!!!  Looking very much fwd to getting my Master Mason next month


Good job Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 17, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Turned in my Fellowcraft proficiency last night & my "A Game" was brought & delivered.  My coach thought he'd throw me a curve by having another brother examine me.  No problem!!!  Looking very much fwd to getting my Master Mason next month


Great!!!


----------



## LK600 (Oct 17, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## MWS (Oct 17, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Matt L (Oct 17, 2017)

Outstanding Brother !


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Oct 18, 2017)

Congratulations Brother! It will be a great experience!


----------



## Symthrell (Oct 27, 2017)

Congratulation on your success! Now get ready because the MM is a long one!! I am sure you will do well!


----------

